# Dependent Visa



## sivaatexpatforum

Hi Experts,

I am a Indian and going to be married in november.

I have a employment visa from a MSC status company.

I need to get my wife to malaysia after getting married.

What is the procedure for getting the dependent visa for my wife ?


Thanx in advance

Regards
Siva


----------



## avparthas

sivaatexpatforum said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a Indian and going to be married in november.
> 
> I have a employment visa from a MSC status company.
> 
> I need to get my wife to malaysia after getting married.
> 
> What is the procedure for getting the dependent visa for my wife ?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva

Did anyone reply on this? Do I have to get the marraige certificate attested by Indian high commission in malaysia?

If so what are the other docs that are required?

Thnx
Partha


----------



## balaji6583

*Dependent visa for wife in Malaysia*

Hello All,

Any one has replied to this post.

I need to take my wife in April next yer to Malaysia and I am moving next month and she intends to work there

Anyone know the procedures for getting the dependent visa for the same and work permit for her there..

Thanks in advance

Balaji


----------



## mahesh rao

Hi Siva,

You can do one of the following:

1) If your company is applying for your wife Dependent Visa (DV) Let your wife come here on social visa first, and your company can apply for Dependent Visa once she arrives here but asap (as with Social Visa one can only stay for 30 days in MY). In this case, Malaysian immigration will issue Journey Performed Dependent Visa so that she need not to go back to India and come back.

2) If you are applying for DV on your own the best and cheapest way to do that is like this. First you apply for VDR in your wife name from Malaysian immigration and send that VDR (sealed cover) to your wife. With VDR in hand, she can apply for a DV at Malaysian Immigration in Chennai either directly or through a travel agent. Through travel agent, it takes about 3-4 working days to get DV done in Chennai and fees for this he will charge around INR 4K. 
Attached is document associated with this and it is self explanatory.

wish you a happy married life.

--Mahesh





sivaatexpatforum said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am a Indian and going to be married in november.
> 
> I have a employment visa from a MSC status company.
> 
> I need to get my wife to malaysia after getting married.
> 
> What is the procedure for getting the dependent visa for my wife ?
> 
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> Regards
> Siva


----------



## balaji6583

Hello Mahesh,

Thanks for this info..really useful....just wanted to confirm one more thing....is a residence proof needed before I apply for my wife's visa...please advice...

thanks once again for ur inputs...





mahesh rao said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> You can do one of the following:
> 
> 1) If your company is applying for your wife Dependent Visa (DV) Let your wife come here on social visa first, and your company can apply for Dependent Visa once she arrives here but asap (as with Social Visa one can only stay for 30 days in MY). In this case, Malaysian immigration will issue Journey Performed Dependent Visa so that she need not to go back to India and come back.
> 
> 2) If you are applying for DV on your own the best and cheapest way to do that is like this. First you apply for VDR in your wife name from Malaysian immigration and send that VDR (sealed cover) to your wife. With VDR in hand, she can apply for a DV at Malaysian Immigration in Chennai either directly or through a travel agent. Through travel agent, it takes about 3-4 working days to get DV done in Chennai and fees for this he will charge around INR 4K.
> Attached is document associated with this and it is self explanatory.
> 
> wish you a happy married life.
> 
> --Mahesh


----------



## bhavana.mohan

[What exactly is this VDR?


----------



## deb049

bhavana.mohan said:


> [What exactly is this VDR?


I have also recently moved to Malaysia and did the dependent visa for my wife and kids. VDR means Visa with Reference. 

There are 2 stages for it.

Stage-1

You need to apply at Malaysia consulate in your local city in India. Provide the pp, 2 photo copies of the pp, 2 PP size photos, your employment visa copy, your pp copy , a covering letter by you addressing the consulate general of Malaysia, your local city and photo copy of marriage certificate. She would also require the invitation letter from MDeC, malaysia(which will be directly addressed to Malaysia high commissioner) and it will be a sealed letter that you have to provide at the consulate office. contact your office HR for this MDeC letter or its process ( in my case, my office HR processed it)

The fees vary from city to city. In Mumbai, I had to pay 1500 per person. This is managed by VFS global. You will get stage 1, single entry dependent visa for your spouse within 2 working days.

Stage -2

Once she comes to Malaysia, she would have 1 month to apply for stage 2. Get your marriage certificate attested at Indian consulate at KLCC. This is also managed by VFS global here. Its on 19th floor of WISMA MCA building, next to petronas tower. Application submission time is 9:30AM to 1 PM. Application fee is MYR 50.50 You will get the attested copy within 3 working days.

Then go with your spouse's pp, the attested copy and your work visa copy and stage -2 stamping will be done within 2 hours. The stage 2 processing will be done most probably in Putrajaya.

Contact me if you have any issues.


----------



## Umm Omar

*Malaysia Visa*



deb049 said:


> I have also recently moved to Malaysia and did the dependent visa for my wife and kids. VDR means Visa with Reference.
> 
> There are 2 stages for it.
> 
> Stage-1
> 
> You need to apply at Malaysia consulate in your local city in India. Provide the pp, 2 photo copies of the pp, 2 PP size photos, your employment visa copy, your pp copy , a covering letter by you addressing the consulate general of Malaysia, your local city and photo copy of marriage certificate. She would also require the invitation letter from MDeC, malaysia(which will be directly addressed to Malaysia high commissioner) and it will be a sealed letter that you have to provide at the consulate office. contact your office HR for this MDeC letter or its process ( in my case, my office HR processed it)
> 
> The fees vary from city to city. In Mumbai, I had to pay 1500 per person. This is managed by VFS global. You will get stage 1, single entry dependent visa for your spouse within 2 working days.
> 
> Stage -2
> 
> Once she comes to Malaysia, she would have 1 month to apply for stage 2. Get your marriage certificate attested at Indian consulate at KLCC. This is also managed by VFS global here. Its on 19th floor of WISMA MCA building, next to petronas tower. Application submission time is 9:30AM to 1 PM. Application fee is MYR 50.50 You will get the attested copy within 3 working days.
> 
> Then go with your spouse's pp, the attested copy and your work visa copy and stage -2 stamping will be done within 2 hours. The stage 2 processing will be done most probably in Putrajaya.
> 
> Contact me if you have any issues.


Hi, I know this thread is old, but I also need some info regarding visas to Malaysia. I am presently living in the U.K. but would like to relocate to Malaysia. Do you know how easy or difficult it is to get a student visa, with this visa am I able to work and can it be changed to a work visa? I just thought because you are already there you could perhaps be the right person to ask questions.
Please help.
Thanks in advance


----------



## thewitt

They just changed the visa rules, so you will want to contact the embassy in London. They are cracking down on student visas and workers here illegally using them...


----------



## Umm Omar

*student visa*



thewitt said:


> They just changed the visa rules, so you will want to contact the embassy in London. They are cracking down on student visas and workers here illegally using them...


Thanks thewitt, I did call the Embassy but they say I have to get the College where I want to study to do the visa for me. The only problem is that I want to do a Pastry and Bakery course, with the passport I;m holding I can get a 3 month visa on arrival, thats fine, but the problem is I cannot go on a placement on a Tourist visa. Anyway thanks for your time
Umm Omar


----------



## nirubosch

Hello Balaji,

Could you pls confirm if this process still is the same.
Can I bring my Wife on visit visa and then these 2 stages be completed here in malaysia, without making any trip to India for this purpose.

Appreciate your response.




deb049 said:


> I have also recently moved to Malaysia and did the dependent visa for my wife and kids. VDR means Visa with Reference.
> 
> There are 2 stages for it.
> 
> Stage-1
> 
> You need to apply at Malaysia consulate in your local city in India. Provide the pp, 2 photo copies of the pp, 2 PP size photos, your employment visa copy, your pp copy , a covering letter by you addressing the consulate general of Malaysia, your local city and photo copy of marriage certificate. She would also require the invitation letter from MDeC, malaysia(which will be directly addressed to Malaysia high commissioner) and it will be a sealed letter that you have to provide at the consulate office. contact your office HR for this MDeC letter or its process ( in my case, my office HR processed it)
> 
> The fees vary from city to city. In Mumbai, I had to pay 1500 per person. This is managed by VFS global. You will get stage 1, single entry dependent visa for your spouse within 2 working days.
> 
> Stage -2
> 
> Once she comes to Malaysia, she would have 1 month to apply for stage 2. Get your marriage certificate attested at Indian consulate at KLCC. This is also managed by VFS global here. Its on 19th floor of WISMA MCA building, next to petronas tower. Application submission time is 9:30AM to 1 PM. Application fee is MYR 50.50 You will get the attested copy within 3 working days.
> 
> Then go with your spouse's pp, the attested copy and your work visa copy and stage -2 stamping will be done within 2 hours. The stage 2 processing will be done most probably in Putrajaya.
> 
> Contact me if you have any issues.


----------



## lorgnette

If you are still in India, advisable to call any of the offices to clarify your wife's dependent status and be assured of the latest procedure/documents needed. 

Consulate General of Malaysia in Chennai, India 

No.7, (Old No.3),
Cenotaph Road,
1st Street, Teynampet
600 018
Chennai 
India 
Phone:
+091-44-24334434
+091-44-24334435
+091-44-24334436
Fax:
+091-44-24334437
Email:
[email protected]


View on Map 





High Commission Malaysia, India

50-M, Satya Marg 
110021 
Chanakyapuri 
New Delhi 
India 
Phone:
+91-11-2611-1291
+91-11-2611-1292
+91-11-2611-1297 
Fax:
+91-11-2611-1538 
Email:
[email protected]


View on Map 





Consulate General of Malaysia in Mumbai, India 

4-B, 4th Floor
Notan Plaza, Turner Road, Bandra (W)
400050
Mumbai 
India 
Phone: 
+91-22-2645-5751
+91-22-2645-5752
Fax:
+91-22-2645-5750
Email:
[email protected] 

Hope it helps


----------



## nirubosch

Thanks buddy ....will do that. Thats the perfect way.





lorgnette said:


> If you are still in India, advisable to call any of the offices to clarify your wife's dependent status and be assured of the latest procedure/documents needed.
> 
> Consulate General of Malaysia in Chennai, India
> 
> No.7, (Old No.3),
> Cenotaph Road,
> 1st Street, Teynampet
> 600 018
> Chennai
> India
> Phone:
> +091-44-24334434
> +091-44-24334435
> +091-44-24334436
> Fax:
> +091-44-24334437
> Email:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> View on Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Commission Malaysia, India
> 
> 50-M, Satya Marg
> 110021
> Chanakyapuri
> New Delhi
> India
> Phone:
> +91-11-2611-1291
> +91-11-2611-1292
> +91-11-2611-1297
> Fax:
> +91-11-2611-1538
> Email:
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> View on Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consulate General of Malaysia in Mumbai, India
> 
> 4-B, 4th Floor
> Notan Plaza, Turner Road, Bandra (W)
> 400050
> Mumbai
> India
> Phone:
> +91-22-2645-5751
> +91-22-2645-5752
> Fax:
> +91-22-2645-5750
> Email:
> [email protected]
> 
> Hope it helps


----------



## Rgour

*Dependent visa in Malaysia*

Hi,

My husband is studying in KL,Malaysia and i would like to join him. We are indians. What is the procedure for me going there to Malaysia and then also try to search for any jobs. I am a MBA in IT and already working.

Regards,
Richa


----------



## lorgnette

You have tow major options.

1. a marital option--quit job in India after you receive DP then leave for Malaysia, then apply for job.
2. a financial option: apply for job, accept an offer then go to Malaysia

Both have risks. Option 1 might be wiser. 

Is your subject matter expertise unique to a certain industry? If yes, both will be fine.

If not, option 2 might not work. Malaysian recruiters might not refer your resume forward to the next stage. Prospective local employers might not interview and accept a candidate based on a teleconference (not face to face) then wait a lengthy WP process to be approved before you start work

Have you applied?


----------



## BMGOAO

Hi i know the thread is old.. Can any one tell me how to work with a dependent visa.. if not which kind of visa should I have to work and what are the documents required to change the type of visa..

thank you..


----------



## dev_kap77

Hi

i had inquired with my company and they said that, i need to go through MDEC (providing expats services) and the are charging total 690 RM per application.
so how to avoid those charges


----------



## sachin_coin

*Dependent pass*

Hi Experts,

I am a Indian and going to be married in february 2015.

I have a employment visa from a MSC status company.

I need to get my wife to malaysia after getting married.

What is the procedure for getting the dependent visa for my wife ?
There is some new rule starting from November 2014 i.e now the dependent visa is only for 18 years/less than 18 year only .
In this case how to call my wife to stay with me if such kind of rules are upcoming.?????
please share the procedure.

Thanks
Sach


----------



## kamble.amit

*True copy of Marriage cert*



deb049 said:


> I have also recently moved to Malaysia and did the dependent visa for my wife and kids. VDR means Visa with Reference.
> 
> There are 2 stages for it.
> 
> Stage-1
> 
> You need to apply at Malaysia consulate in your local city in India. Provide the pp, 2 photo copies of the pp, 2 PP size photos, your employment visa copy, your pp copy , a covering letter by you addressing the consulate general of Malaysia, your local city and photo copy of marriage certificate. She would also require the invitation letter from MDeC, malaysia(which will be directly addressed to Malaysia high commissioner) and it will be a sealed letter that you have to provide at the consulate office. contact your office HR for this MDeC letter or its process ( in my case, my office HR processed it)
> 
> The fees vary from city to city. In Mumbai, I had to pay 1500 per person. This is managed by VFS global. You will get stage 1, single entry dependent visa for your spouse within 2 working days.
> 
> Stage -2
> 
> Once she comes to Malaysia, she would have 1 month to apply for stage 2. Get your marriage certificate attested at Indian consulate at KLCC. This is also managed by VFS global here. Its on 19th floor of WISMA MCA building, next to petronas tower. Application submission time is 9:30AM to 1 PM. Application fee is MYR 50.50 You will get the attested copy within 3 working days.
> 
> Then go with your spouse's pp, the attested copy and your work visa copy and stage -2 stamping will be done within 2 hours. The stage 2 processing will be done most probably in Putrajaya.
> 
> Contact me if you have any issues.


Dear Mate,
I hope this blog is still active with all members in sync.

Here I'm looking for your assist to get an true copy of my marriage certificate.
I have applied for dependent pass my wife and I about to complete stage1, but its pending due to true copy of marriage certificate.
I seek your guideline to get it done.
Thanks,
Amit Kambe


----------



## sanchit

Hi,

I need to get dependent visa for my spouse but my salary is MYR 4700 (3500 basic + 1200 rent allowance). My salary is non taxable. Can I get a dependant pass for her?


----------



## ravikumk

*sorry*

wrong page so edited


----------



## August_15

I heard, If you are working with an MSC status company, the fees may be higher for getting the cover letter & Letter of authority.


----------



## mnarayanan

Hi,

Am from India and i work here in KL. I have an Employment pass. I am getting married this September and planned to take my wife by October end. Can anyone please let me know the clear procedure on how to apply the dependent pass for my wife ??

Note: My name is not attached to my wife's passport. But i will get the original marriage certificate. Will this need to be attested from Ministry of external affairs ??


----------



## rajeshkumar1

deb049 said:


> I have also recently moved to Malaysia and did the dependent visa for my wife and kids. VDR means Visa with Reference.
> 
> There are 2 stages for it.
> 
> Stage-1
> 
> You need to apply at Malaysia consulate in your local city in India. Provide the pp, 2 photo copies of the pp, 2 PP size photos, your employment visa copy, your pp copy , a covering letter by you addressing the consulate general of Malaysia, your local city and photo copy of marriage certificate. She would also require the invitation letter from MDeC, malaysia(which will be directly addressed to Malaysia high commissioner) and it will be a sealed letter that you have to provide at the consulate office. contact your office HR for this MDeC letter or its process ( in my case, my office HR processed it)
> 
> The fees vary from city to city. In Mumbai, I had to pay 1500 per person. This is managed by VFS global. You will get stage 1, single entry dependent visa for your spouse within 2 working days.
> 
> Stage -2
> 
> Once she comes to Malaysia, she would have 1 month to apply for stage 2. Get your marriage certificate attested at Indian consulate at KLCC. This is also managed by VFS global here. Its on 19th floor of WISMA MCA building, next to petronas tower. Application submission time is 9:30AM to 1 PM. Application fee is MYR 50.50 You will get the attested copy within 3 working days.
> 
> Then go with your spouse's pp, the attested copy and your work visa copy and stage -2 stamping will be done within 2 hours. The stage 2 processing will be done most probably in Putrajaya.
> 
> Contact me if you have any issues.


Hi,

The above message is informatory. I am looking forward to migrate to Malaysia with my Spouse, 2 kids and my mother.
How is the policy around this?


----------



## Wow

Hello,
Greetings..

Me & My Husband both are staying in Sarawak in Student Visa (Citizen of Bangladesh). My visa upto June, his Visa upto February. To transfer his Student visa to dependent visa, he needs to re-enter Sarawak. How many months earlier he should re-enter Sarawak, before wife's visa expires? How many weeks it require to get Social Visa to re-enter sarawak?

I will be grateful by Your quick response.

Thanks.


----------

